# porcupine question



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

ok so when i came home this afternooni look down the road about 75 yards and there is a porcupine just walking in circles like a dog chasing it's tail and was wondering if anyone knew why it was doing this?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hemorrhoids.......:lol:


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

yes there is a very good reason. this time of year is breeding season for them, but with the cold weather he is probably the only one out in the area and wants to get some tail


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

How far south in Michigan do they live? Jim


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

James Dymond said:


> How far south in Michigan do they live? Jim



I've seen them as far south as Muskegon and just a tad north of Grand Rapids........not saying they don't go further south...just what I've personally observed..


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

could be any number of diseases, too. Let's just say that abnormal behavior does not indicate good health. Keep your animals away from him, and I hope they've had all their vacs.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

live in lake george by harrison. I've never seen one before and the road we live on is a dead end two track. When we got back it was sitting in the middle of the road doing circles and then when we went and looked at the tracks it did that about 4 or 5 times it looked like crop circles in the snow. I just thought it was bizzar and wondered why it would do that?


----------



## KPC (Jan 29, 2000)

Maybe it's the one I hit in the head with a shovel.

:rant:

KPC


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

is it legal to shoot them


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

icecathound said:


> yes there is a very good reason. this time of year is breeding season for them, but with the cold weather he is probably the only one out in the area and wants to get some tail


Ha Ha Ha, Thats a good one!!


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

We had a fresh roadkilled porcupine between Jackson and Stockbridge a few years ago.
The thing was still steaming warm.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Keep your animals away from him


Really?


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

why the hell you didn't shoot it? That said after if cost me $125 to get the dawg dequilled an meds for "playing" with one a month ago


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

can u shoot them?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I would definitely watch your pets around it. That is not norman porcupine behavior.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

definitely keep pets away. That is NOT normal porcupine behavior.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Anish said:


> I would definitely watch your pets around it. That is not norman porcupine behavior.


I wouldn't want my dog around a porcupine exhibiting "normal" behavior, either!:lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

mtwillard said:


> is it legal to shoot them


http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874---,00.html


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Porkies are native to all of Michigan and most of the continental United States...I've seen them in Tennessee, Kansas, Oklahoma, Vermont, and Maryland. There's porkies anywhere in southern Michigan that there's habitat. 

I don't believe it's fair anymore to persecute porcupines for using their natural defenses, and I've owned dogs all my life, several of which have tangled with porkies. Each experience was painful for the dog, and expensive for me. 

So I started looking at ways to cure that issue...instead of vowing to murder every porcupine I ever see (which is usually too late too safe the dog from being quilled, anyway)...I porky trained the dog, just as he is snake trained. Same principles, same equipment, same method...and I have a dog that now actively avoids porkies on the ground...

which is usually rarely during the day. Anytime you see a porky on the ground during broad daylight you need to be aware that something could be wrong. Like distemper wrong...or a number of other diseases that your dog can contract, too, if he's not properly vaccinated...or if he makes contact with an infected portion of the porkie's body...


----------



## KPC (Jan 29, 2000)

*


Linda G. said:



I don't believe it's fair anymore to persecute porcupines for using their natural defenses...

Click to expand...

*











Very true. And I'll use *my* natural defenses to eliminate every one I see.



KPC


----------

